# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Prikkelbare darm bij vrolijkheid

## Liesbeth

Hallo,
ik heb een vreemde en vervelende kwaal: als ik blij/vrolijk/enthousiast ben krijg ik last van buikkrampen en diaree. Ik hoop op herkening en tips...

Ik heb deze kwaal al mijn hele leven maar ik kwam pas achter de relatie tussen buikklachten en humeur toen ik een jaar of 18 was. Toen ben bij gaan houden wat ik at en wanneer ik een prikkelbare darm had. Ik vond geen enkel verband met eten maar ik kwam er toen wel achter dat ik iedere keer als ik blij/enthousiast/vrolijk ben, ik buikkrampen en diaree krijg. Toen ik terug ging denken aan alle keren dat ik eerder er last van had klopte het precies: altijd tijdens leuke situaties; op vakantie, bij mijn opa en oma enz. Sinds ik weet wat de prikkelbare darm veroorzaakt kan ik het ook stoppen door mijn stemming te veranderen; door bijvoorbeeld aan saaie dingen te denken (bijvoorbeeld de tafel van 13 opzeggen in mijn hoofd) of door aan vervelende dingen te denken. 
Dit werkt heel goed maar ik wil ook gewoon blij kunnen zijn! Uiteraard ben ik er al mee naar de huisarts en zelfs naar een psychiater geweest, maar zij konden er niks mee (behalve het een prikkelbare darm noemen). 

Is er mischien iemand die deze kwaal (in deze specifieke vorm) wel herkend en misschien tips heeft?

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

----------


## Leontien

Ik herken de kwaal niet, maar zou het zo kunnen zijn dat je bij blije situatie een bepaalde spanning loslaat. Als je aan iets saais denkt, ontspan je waarschijnlijk. Maar als je dan blij bent, span je je buik waarschijnlijk aan. Ik kan me voorstellen dat dat er iets mee te maken kan hebben. Zou een osteopaat je misschien verder kunnen helpen? Omdat deze ook kijkt naar verminderde beweeglijkheid van bepaalde lichaamsweefsels.

Veel sterkte!

----------

